# Small Venetian plaster project



## APaintedGal (Nov 29, 2011)

Passe, I know. ;-) But what the homeowner wants, the homeowner gets. This is the acrylic product from SW, not a true VP. He didn't want the burnished high-shine look, so this has been sanded with 600 grit,wiped with damp rags until they were clean, and that was that. No wax or sealant.

Junky iphone photos again, sorry. The washout from the sun really kills the interest the octagon window brings to the space there.









The wood was existing but in rough shape. I brought it back to life and matched a new trim piece for the edge. Don't look closely at that corner trim or you'll see I have a split to address at the very bottom on the VP side. And I was so careful! 









The view from the front door through to the kitchen. I so look forward to landing a job with soaring ceilings or other features that provide more of a challenge. This was fun but a little too simple. It's almost not the space for a finish like this, but hey, I have the time if they have the money!









Lastly, a fuzzy shot of a detail the homeowner was over the moon about. There would be no way I'd leave a screaming white doorbell cover here. I diluted some VP, painted it on, and varnished it with dead flat. He was tickled I thought to do this. I couldn't imagine NOT doing that! I can't tell from the photo if I was done at the ceiling line here, so if you're on a bigger monitor and can see that it looks like I did a hack job, I promise I left it straight and perfect. ;-)









Thanks for looking.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good job! Looks like you put some time and energy into it.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Sometimes Pictures do not capture the Depth and Beauty of our Artwork.... I think your pictures are not bad for an I phone ! .... Also it appears that your Color selection is again On The Money....Some of the Projects we do have A Great amount of Depth and Dimension that can be Appreciated only by being there... Kind of Frustrating to me.... Other then that... Good Job ! Keep Posting.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Keep Posting....


Michael Tust


----------

